
The Story of Mel (1983) - tosh
https://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html
======
greenyoda
See also:

 _The 'Story of Mel' Explained_

[https://jamesseibel.com/the-story-of-mel](https://jamesseibel.com/the-story-
of-mel)

------
markus_zhang
I read from somewhere that someone, maybe the author, finally found the
identity of Mel, who passed away a few years ago and ran a tech consulting
firm before his death.

I wonder whether anyone today could get a similar understanding of modern
architectures.

~~~
tosh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Mel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Mel)

